# How do I install a TV?



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I am attempting to install a 47' TV to the wall over the fireplace. I have a full motion Sanus TV mount, model VMF518-B1, that I am attempting to use which has a center only bracket to attach to the wall. The problem that I am having is the stud above the fireplace is not in the center so I will not be able to put the mount in a stud. Does anyone have suggestions on a different type of mount that can be used to allow flexibility to overcome this issue or are there suggestions on how to install?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Under normal circumstances I would say a 47 inch tv isn't that heavy so simple wall anchors will work. But with the particular mount you have chosen it really should be into a stud. Its mounting foot is quite small and therefore probably won't spread the weight over a large enough area of drywall to be safe for wall anchor mounting. That coupled with the fact that its full motion mount complicates the situation even further.

A couple of ideas....
- Change the mount for one with a larger wall footprint so wall anchors could be used.
- Cut into the drywall and sister a short stud onto the original. Patch and paint.
- Surface mount a larger steel plate made up to effectively enlarge the wall footprint of the mount you have so anchors could be used. You may even be able to get the plate into the stud if its large enough.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Bob Sanders said:


> Under normal circumstances I would say a 47 inch tv isn't that heavy so simple wall anchors will work. But with the particular mount you have chosen it really should be into a stud. Its mounting foot is quite small and therefore probably won't spread the weight over a large enough area of drywall to be safe for wall anchor mounting. That coupled with the fact that its full motion mount complicates the situation even further.
> 
> A couple of ideas....
> - Change the mount for one with a larger wall footprint so wall anchors could be used.
> ...



Is there another mount that you suggest would work better for my situation?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If all goes as planned I'll be in the same situation and the first option I'll be considering is a french cleat attached across 2 or 3 studs that are on 16" centers.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Just google to see different tv mounts. They have many that are wider and can reach two studs. It depends on exactly where your studs are in relation to your tv. Figure out where the studs are behind the tv and it'll give you a better idea what you can use.










Some people do this with light tv's. A piece of thick plywood attached to studs and the mount attached to the plywood.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And where it rotting?
Most often it's at the bottom close to the roof or where it meets the trim at the bottom.
T-111 never should have been any closer then 6" of any solid surface or the splash backs going to rot it out.
If it was mine I would be replacing the T-111 with Hardee panel and the trim with PVC trim, and leave off that bottom piece of trim so water will run off. not sit on top of the trim and run down behind it.
Even Hardee panel needs to be kept 2" off the roof or it will delaminate.
Prepaint everything before installing so all you have to do is some small touch up.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you take the time to cut out the sheetrock you can add the needed backer and also a recessed box for all your power and cable connections.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

How far off center are we talking? Are the studs on normal 16" centers?

I'd buy a mount that spans across two studs; I don't like the single stud ones anyway. 

If you get an articulated one, the part that attaches to the wall can be off center. Just articulate the mount out and center it where you want. Or any normal type of mount has a little wiggle room on the side-to-side direction.


----------

